# Young Toggenburg Ram Josef



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

This young Toggenburg ram has been offered to me. And I would like to use him for breeding. Do you think he will do a good job? I also provided pictures of the mother.


























Sexual Organs


































Mother


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is a cute guy. Is mom's udder considered a good udder there? He should breed just fine.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

He is nice looking- is Mom's udder full in that pic?


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> He is nice looking- is Mom's udder full in that pic?


She suckles two kids. This is during the day, so I assume it isn't.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

The buckling looks like he's got good conformation...the worst thing I bet is his steep rump and lack of body depth. His dam's udder isn't the best, but there's worse 

The buckling has a nice level topline, good brisket, good body, good body length, and is very well blended. Good width and good legs.


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> The buckling looks like he's got good conformation...the worst thing I bet is his steep rump and lack of body depth. His dam's udder isn't the best, but there's worse
> 
> The buckling has a nice level topline, good brisket, good body, good body length, and is very well blended. Good width and good legs.


Thanks, I think I can't ask for 100% perfection, when paying R1000 - R1300, which is around US$100. 
As long as he produces some good off-spring either pure Toggenburgs or halfbred Tswana/ Toggenburgs, which we can use for our dairy goat breeding program I'm happy.


----------

